# Milo's Log



## Milo (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey guys,

I just registered here on SI and I like the atmosphere so I thought I'd plant some roots and make myself a log. I know a few of you guys from other forums, although many of you are new faces (or avatars )). I'm always looking for some outside perspectives, so feel free to critique me at any time.
Right now I'm sitting at 6'1, 190 lbs, somewhere under 10% bf. I've never used any kind of AAS or peptide, but 
will be starting a cycle within the next few months or so.
I'm a skinny bastard so my main focus here will be a bulk. I'll take some pictures to post up later.

At this time, my training routine looks like:
Monday: Legs
Wednesday: Chest
Friday: Back

I'm in and out of the gym in less than 30 minutes, unless it's leg day. Each day usually has about 9-11 sets. I don't do any direct arm work or shoulder work because at this point I feel it's unnecessary and they get worked plenty already. As for cardio, I play basketball a couple times a week and call that good. :->

The supplements that I'm currently taking are:
Fish Oil
Multi
Vitamin C
Glucosamine/MSM
Whey/Casein

As for my diet, it's pretty solid right now. Awhile back I consulted with 3J Nutrition to get my shit together, and he hooked me up nicely.


----------



## DF (Jun 25, 2012)

What are you thinking for your cycle?


----------



## Milo (Jun 25, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> What are you thinking for your cycle?



Haven't fully decided yet, but right now I'm going with:

Weeks 1-12
Test E 500mg, Aromasin 12.5 ED, GHRP-6 300mcg ED
Weeks 13-14
10 day HCG @ 500 iu ED, 12.5 mg Aromasin, GHRP-6 300mcg ED

PCT
Clomid 50/50/50/50, Nolvadex 40/40/20/20, GHRP-6 300mcg ED

Might run Dbol at 30 mg ED for the first 4 weeks. I realize it's not ideal to run it for a first cycle though.


----------



## Milo (Jun 25, 2012)

Here's a quick pic from tonight. Will post the wheels and back later.


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 25, 2012)

Milo said:


> Haven't fully decided yet, but right now I'm going with:
> 
> Weeks 1-12
> Test E 500mg, Aromasin 12.5 ED, GHRP-6 300mcg ED
> ...




I would run the aro eod unless you start seeing sides It is possible you wont even need it.  I say fuck it and throw in the dbol.  The half life is short and if it fucks with ya just quit taking it.  Dbol will bloat you and put a shit ton of water on you so be ready for that.  you look like you are at a good bf% so that will be helpful with keeping estrogen sides down. If you can run your cycle for 16 weeks...  gives you wiggle room to bulk and cut during the same cycle.  Again this is just my opinion.  Most of all eat right


----------



## Milo (Jun 25, 2012)

Malevolence said:


> I would run the aro eod unless you start seeing sides It is possible you wont even need it.  I say fuck it and throw in the dbol.  The half life is short and if it fucks with ya just quit taking it.  Dbol will bloat you and put a shit ton of water on you so be ready for that.  you look like you are at a good bf% so that will be helpful with keeping estrogen sides down. If you can run your cycle for 16 weeks...  gives you wiggle room to bulk and cut during the same cycle.  Again this is just my opinion.  Most of all eat right


Thanks for the input. All are very valid points. I guess with the Aromasin I was just going by the book, but I like your idea better.


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 25, 2012)

Milo said:


> Thanks for the input. All are very valid points. I guess with the Aromasin I was just going by the book, but I like your idea better.



Ya don't just take that shit to take it.  Take it if you need it. If you notice your sex drive drop off or your nipples start to swell and get sensitive.  Just pay attention to your body and you will do fine


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice intro here MIlo, Male gave you some good points here another thing if you do D-bols and reatin water Aromasin will help with the bloat so you cover there plus the way you look (no homo) you can get some water and will not do nothing wrong or bad to you. Eventually will go way once you stop it. The rest of your layout looks good IMO.


----------



## Milo (Jun 25, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> Nice intro here MIlo, Male gave you some good points here another thing if you do D-bols and reatin water Aromasin will help with the bloat so you cover there plus the way you look (no homo) you can get some water and will not do nothing wrong or bad to you. Eventually will go way once you stop it. The rest of your layout looks good IMO.


Thanks for the pointers dude.


----------



## Hurt (Jun 25, 2012)

Man you're going to grow like crazy if you EAT.  Looks good, but IMO drop the GHRP and just get some IGF-DES if you want to run a good peptide.


----------



## DF (Jun 25, 2012)

Cycle looks good agree with the bros here.  I'd consider the peptide switch as well.


----------



## Milo (Jun 26, 2012)

Hurt said:


> Man you're going to grow like crazy if you EAT.  Looks good, but IMO drop the GHRP and just get some IGF-DES if you want to run a good peptide.





Dfeaton said:


> Cycle looks good agree with the bros here.  I'd consider the peptide switch as well.



Damn I wish I would have posted this earlier. I ordered 10mg of GHRP-6 a week ago which should last me about 3 months. I'll try the IGF afterwards. Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## Milo (Jun 27, 2012)

Just to post log what I've done this week so far.
As usual, all workouts are very strict form. I really don't give a damn about how much weight I have up. It's all about the contractions. :-B

Sunday: *Legs*

PWO: 3/4 scoops MP Assault
*Leg Press:*
405x8
405x5
450x4
*Front Squat:*
135x12
135x10
*BB Lunge:*
135x12
135x11
*Calf Press:*
225x10
270x6
270x6
270x6
*Standing Bent Calf:*
180x14
225x7
225x6
*Leg Curl:*
110x13
110x10
110x10

Crazy intense workout. I took the weights outside onto a football field for my lunges. Doing those out in the sun was damn brutal. 



Tuesday: *Chest*

PWO: 1/2 scoop MP Assault
*Flat Bench:*
225x5
225x5
225x5
135x stretch/burn out
*Incline DB Press:*
60x8
60x9
*Close Grip Bench:*
135x10
135x10
*DB Fly:*
60x10
65x8
*Dips:*
bwx10
bwx10

Not a bad lift. I was kind of rushed so I ran through it quick, but had a great pump.


----------



## Milo (Jun 27, 2012)

Here's a quick pic of the Back:



Also, I got my GHRP-6 in today. Had my first injection of 100 mcg. Hunger didn't go up that much yet, but I did get a headache and my teeth and jaw were aching a bit lol. Pretty stoked to have this!


----------



## beasto (Jun 27, 2012)

Nice...if you run that cycle that you have planned that some of the Vets like Hurt tweaked, your going to grow like a weed in the wilderness brother!!!! Pretty ripped already my man.


----------



## Milo (Jun 27, 2012)

beasto said:


> Nice...if you run that cycle that you have planned that some of the Vets like Hurt tweaked, your going to grow like a weed in the wilderness brother!!!! Pretty ripped already my man.



Thanks for the kind words dude.


----------



## Milo (Jun 28, 2012)

So far the GHRP-6 has been great. The hunger seems to be a little bit more with each injection.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 28, 2012)

DAM BRO YOUR GONNA GET HUGE! already got the bf% great and you got nattie strength, cant wait to watch you blow up my man im riding


----------



## Milo (Jun 28, 2012)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> DAM BRO YOUR GONNA GET HUGE! already got the bf% great and you got nattie strength, cant wait to watch you blow up my man im riding



Thanks man.


----------



## Milo (Jun 29, 2012)

Thursday: *Back*

PWO: 3/4 scoop MP Assault
*Deadlift:*
225x14
315x7
315x6
*V-Bar Pulldown:*
160x14
160x10
*Reverse Grip Low Row:**SS
170x12
175x9
*DB Shrug:**SS
75x14
90x10
*Pull Ups:*
10
10
6

Great lift today. Took it fairly light on the Deadlifts since my lower back is still sore from doing Legs. Also, my lifts were lighter than usual due to the insane forearm pump I had. I could barely hold the damn DBs for my shrugs.
The GHRP-6 is going great. I haven't had any headaches or anything like the first injection, although my hunger is definitely there.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 29, 2012)

Good back day bro . I try and space out back and legs as far as possible to help with recovery


----------



## Milo (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for the input grizz.

Okay, just got back from out of town. Diet was all eating out, but tried to keep my calories up.
Tweaked the ever loving shit out of my upper back on the weekend, so I skipped legs today.

This week will be really light lifts, while I get good food and some water back into my body. Thanks to everyone following my log and giving me great advice!


----------



## Milo (Jul 19, 2012)

Monday: *Legs*

PWO: 1/2 scoops MP Assault

*Leg Press:*
360x15
450x10
450x8
*Front Squat:*
135x10
135x10
*Seated Calf:*
90x11
90x8
90x6
*Standing Calf:*
165x8
165x6
165x6


Tuesday: *Chest*

PWO: 1/2 scoop MP Assault

*Bench Press:*
225x5
225x5
225x4
205x7
195x6
135x10
*Close Grip Bench:*
135x10
135x7
*Incline Machine:*
90x12
90x10
*Pec Deck:*
125x10
135x7

Did a lot of volume today to really put a hurt on my chest.
I think I need to go to a chiropractor or something. Doing any kind of chest work kills my back. I even feel it laying down while breathing. I can deal with the discomfort I just don't want to injure myself. Will look into finding a doc!


----------



## Milo (Jul 24, 2012)

Sunday: *Legs*

*Leg Press:*
375x13
405x8
405x7
405x4
*Leg Extensions:*
135x9
135x7
135x7
*Calf Press:*
225x12
225x9
225x9
225x7
*Calf Raise(Hack Machine):*
180x8
180x7
180x6

Kind of a shitty lift today. It was really fucking hot and I made the mistake of taking down a thick ass chocolate whey shake before my workout. Almost puked numerous times.

I haven't been logging my numbers too much due to the fact of how I've been training. I haven't had any concerns for the amount of weight or the numbers being put up. I really haven't been counting the reps. I just go until I can't anymore, then do partials. I'll probably keep this up for a couple more weeks then I'll get some numbers on paper!


----------



## Cyborg (Jul 24, 2012)

Keep grinding brother! Don't forget to alow time for recovery!


----------



## Milo (Jul 24, 2012)

Cyborg said:


> Keep grinding brother! Don't forget to alow time for recovery!



Will do! Yeah Right now I'm ~Mon/Wed/Fri of some sort which I like. It's hard to stay out of the gym for so long lol.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 30, 2012)

Good log man. Remember, you grow outside of the gym, so recovery is as importand an the workout itself. Take it easy on that back. For now do your leg exersises one leg at the time, it will alleviate the disconfort by a lot, ie leg press leg curls, leg extension and calf raises. Do all of those individually. And for cardio, stay away from bikes for now.


----------



## Milo (Jul 31, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> Good log man. Remember, you grow outside of the gym, so recovery is as importand an the workout itself. Take it easy on that back. For now do your leg exersises one leg at the time, it will alleviate the disconfort by a lot, ie leg press leg curls, leg extension and calf raises. Do all of those individually. And for cardio, stay away from bikes for now.



Interesting point on doing the legs individually. I can see how that could help and back pains. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Milo (Aug 3, 2012)

Had an INTENSE Chest day yesterday. Kept the rest periods really low, and the reps a little higher than normal (10-15).
I also did a little Tricep work afterwards just to shock them a bit. I'm pretty damn sore today.
I'm sitting at 190 pounds right now! Body fat looks and feels about the same. If all goes well, I'll be going on within the next 2 weeks. STOKED!


----------



## Milo (Aug 4, 2012)

Hit Back today. Unfortunately I got a little overzealous with my deadlifts and tweaked my lower back a bit. Was pulling the 6th rep of 365 on my last set and got lazy. I'll be paying for this for a few days.


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 4, 2012)

I would take a week or 2 off from heavy dl's. Do lower weight higher reps while ur shit recovers.


----------



## Milo (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks Lulu. 

Well my goods arrived today. I have to say that so far I'm impressed, and I'll be starting them tonight!
I took today off because of my back but I'll be having a new routine now also.

New routine will go as follows:
Monday: Legs
Tuesday: Chest/Triceps
Wednesday: Off
Thursday: Back/Biceps
Friday: Shoulders

As always, I'll be focusing on great form with strict reps. I'm not too concerned about the weight, just the contractions.
I'll post up my cycle details tonight.


----------



## Milo (Aug 7, 2012)

Here's the layout guys:

Weeks 1-4: 500mg Test E, 50 mg Dbol ed, 12.5 mg Aromasin eod
Weeks 5-12: 500 mg Test E, 12.5 mg Aromasin eod
Week 13: 500 IU HCG ED, 12.5 mg Aromasin eod
Week 14: 500 IU HCG (3 days), 12.5 mg Aromasin eod
PCT
Week 15: 50 mg Clomid, 40 mg Nolvadex
Week 16: 50 mg Clomid, 40 mg Nolvadex
Week 17: 50 mg Clomid, 20 mg Nolvadex
Week 18: 50 mg Clomid, 20 mg Nolvadex

*Aromasin may not necessarily be ED. I'll go by feel for the most part.


----------



## Milo (Aug 7, 2012)

Took first poke to the quad tonight. Literally felt nothing going in. The leg will probably be pretty damn sore within the next few days though. STOKED!


----------



## Milo (Aug 8, 2012)

*Chest/Triceps*

PWO: 1/2 scoop MP Assault
*Incline Machine:*
90x12
90x9
80x2
*Pec Deck:*
120x20
135x15
135x15
*SkullCrusher/Close Grip Bench SS:*
85x8+15
85x8+10

Had to keep the lift quick today, but had a great pump. The pec deck absolutely destroys my chest and shoulders.

As far as PIP in my quad, it's very mild and bearable. Not bad at all.

Today was a big red meat day. Had 3 steaks with a ton of broccoli. I had to test out my new George Foreman grill which is awesome!

**WARNING**
Do *NOT* purchase Muscle Meds Carnivore protein. It's basically powdered beef with a fruit punch flavor. Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Curiosity (Aug 8, 2012)

Milo said:


> Here's the layout guys:
> 
> Weeks 1-4: 500mg Test E, 50 mg Dbol ed, 12.5 mg Aromasin ed
> Weeks 5-12: 500 mg Test E, 12.5 mg Aromasin ed
> ...



Hey bro, looking jacked! Thanks for taking the time to write a log!

I am currently on week 4 of my first cycle, running test e @ 550mg/week. For what it's worth, I've been taking aromasin @ 12.5 mgs EOD starting around week 2 or 3 and I feel great so far, it seems to be a good dose for the early part of my cycle. Nipples feel A-OK, joints feel good, libido is so high its almost annoying.... I started @ 12.5 ED for 4 or 5 days and my joints started to feel a little sore for no reason, so I dialed it back. So my advice is start @ 12.5 EOD, or don't start with anything and see what happens.

Just thought I'd share what dose has worked for me with the aromasin. Good luck brotha!


----------



## Milo (Aug 8, 2012)

Shit. I meant EOD. Thanks for the post dude!


----------



## Milo (Aug 14, 2012)

*Shoulders:*
*Behind Neck Press:*
155x10
155x10
155x10
*DB Shrug:*
75x16
75x18
80x15
*Shoulder Press Machine:*
90x12
100x12
110x8
*Reverse Pec Deck:*
105x12
120x11
120x9


*Legs:*
*Single Leg Press:*
140x10
140x12
160x10
*Leg Extension:*
150x13
165x14
180x10
*Standing Calf Raise:*
195x10
195x10
195 drop set
*Seated Calf Raise:*
90x7
90x6
90x6

Haven't had a pump like this in my legs for a long time. Kept away from the BB Squat to give my lower back a rest.


----------



## Milo (Aug 14, 2012)

*Legs:*

*Front Squat:*
135x10
155x10
155x6
*Leg Curl:*
105x12
115x8
115x9
*Standing Calf Raise:*
175x10
175x10
175x10
*Seated Calf Raise:*
90x10
90x7
90x7

I really wanted to do BB Squats, but felt my back needed a little more recovery. Front squats really hammered my quads nicely though.


----------



## Milo (Aug 14, 2012)

My third pin was today. The rotation is going R-quad, L-glute, R-delt, reverse. Everything is going smoothly. I'm not noticing any visual differences yet, or that much strength, but I am getting some pretty good pumps in the gym.


----------



## Milo (Aug 14, 2012)

Just some motivation before I annihilate my Chest and Tris tomorrow.


----------



## gfunky (Aug 14, 2012)

Just read your log looks like you will enjoy this cycle.  As cut as you already are I would wait for at least 3-4 weeks before starting any AI let the estrogen build up a little so you can grow.  If you feel any sides or see a lot of water retention then start the AI.  I see so many people start AI right off the bat and never get what they could out of a cycle.  

The biggest part is diet eat huge and grow!


----------



## Jada (Aug 14, 2012)

Milo great workout. Post some pics when u get a chance.


----------



## Milo (Aug 14, 2012)

Great point on the AI. I haven't felt the need to take it yet, and don't think I'll need to any time soon. I haven't felt or seen any kind of bloating so far.
Will post pics soon!


----------



## Milo (Aug 17, 2012)

Tuesday: *Chest/Triceps*

*DB Fly:*
65x9
65x7
65x7
*Incline Bench Press:*
185x8
185x7
135x8
*Skullcrusher S/S with Close Grip Bench:*
85x8+10
85x6+10
85x6+10

I plowed through this workout so quick that I didn't feel like I needed to do much more. I feel the strength coming on!

Wednesday: *Cardio (Basketball)*


Thursday: *Back/Biceps*
*Tbar Row:*
135x20
205x7
180x11
*Vbar Pulldown:*
150x15
165x10
165x10
*Lat Pull Down Behind Neck:*
120x10
125x10
125x10
*DB Shrug:*
60x15
70x14
80x13
*Preacher Curl Machine:*
95x10
95x8
95x6
*Standing Calf Raise:*
195x11
195x10
195x6

Holy shit what an intense workout. Pumps and strength through the roof. I don't think I've ever looked that big in the gym. Everything was bulging out and I was vascular as all hell. Stoked!
Did a set of calves because I want to double up on them for awhile. They're definitely the weakest part of my body.


----------



## Jada (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice workout bro! :0


----------



## Milo (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm feeling pretty good so far. Tomorrow will make the start of my third week of this cycle. I've gotta say that so far, I haven't noticed that much of a difference in the mirror or on the scale. However I have noticed big pumps in the gym.
I won't be able to hit legs tomorrow, so I'm going to do them tonight.
I'm trying to post some pics, but for some reason I'm not being allowed to. For example if the pic is 25 kb, when I try to upload it says the pic is 25 kb too big lol. I hate computers!!:tren:


----------



## DF (Aug 20, 2012)

Upload to photobucket then you can post all the pics you want.


----------



## Milo (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks Dfeaton.
Here's a quick pic from last week sometime.


----------



## Milo (Aug 20, 2012)

Friday: *Shoulders*

*BB Shoulder Press:*
135x10
135x10
135x8
*Reverse Pec Deck*SS*:*
110x15
125x12
125x10
*Shoulder Press Machine*SS*:*
100x11
100x10
100x10
*Lateral Raise Machine:*
120x9
120x8
120x7


Sunday: *Legs*
*Leg Press:*
315x12
405x7
405x8
*Superseat Leg Press:*
140x14
160x10
160x10
*BB Lunges:*
135x15
135x14
*Leg Curl:*
110x11
113.5x10
113.5x7
*Calf Press:*
180x13
225x12
225x11
225x8
*Hack Calf Raises:*
180x10
180x9
180x10

Very intense workout. Really loved the BB Lunges. I took the weights outside onto the field and grunted the reps out in the dirt. The shit was no joke!


----------



## gfunky (Aug 20, 2012)

Keep killing it bro!


----------



## Milo (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks man. I have to say that going into week 3, I am not really feeling shit. I have no bloating, no acne, no testicular atrophy, no back pumps, zero physical changes in the mirror, maybe a pound or 2 heavier on the scale. My strength differences really are insignificant in the gym also and I hope my pumps in the gym aren't a placebo. Starting to wonder when this stuff is going to kick in.


----------



## Milo (Aug 21, 2012)

Just did my pin for the night. The shit really is painless. I'm starting to look forward to the next time more and more.


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 21, 2012)

I wouldn't sweat it brother, for me test-e didn't kick in until after 4full weeks... Sust pinned EOD I feel it within 3weeks but thats another story... You got a strong base and a naturally skinny waist! def gonna help your V-shape pop. keep killing it!


----------



## gfunky (Aug 21, 2012)

Some people it takes to the end of the 5th week for enth or cyp man just wait it will kick!


----------



## DF (Aug 21, 2012)

I know it sucks to wait for it to kick in but it will.  You have a great base to work with there.  I wish I had those abs.  Great log keep hitting it bro.


----------



## Hurt (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice stars and bars bro! 

Stop worrying about the gear kicking in, just keep your head down and eat, lift, and rest.  Next thing you'll know you'll be growing and getting stronger...it just takes time


----------



## Milo (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for the tips guys! Ill just forget that I'm even on it and lift and eat like I always have.


----------



## Milo (Aug 23, 2012)

Ok guys, sitting at about 193 right now. Had a badass back workout today, I'll post it when I get home. I also have a few new pics.
To be completely honest, I haven't really noticed the Dbol. I have gained a couple pounds but I think its water. I will continue what I'm doing regardless.


----------



## Milo (Aug 24, 2012)

A few pics.


----------



## gfunky (Aug 24, 2012)

Looking vascular as hell in those arms!  Lets see some legs does no good to have a great upper unless the lower matches!


----------



## Milo (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you for the kind words. Leg pics are next! 
Posting up last weeks workouts later today. The power went out at my house again so I didn't get a chance to do it yesterday.


----------



## Milo (Aug 25, 2012)

Tuesday: *Chest/Triceps*

*DB Press:*
85x8
85x7
85x6
*Incline BB Press:*
185x5
145x10
145x10
*Chest Press:*
135x12
135x15
135x15
*Cable Pressdown:*
140x12
130x14
120x15
*Dip Machine:*
180x12
180x17
180x12


Thursday: *Back/Biceps*
*BB Row:*
135x20
145x15
145x15
*Low Row Machine:*
140x15
150x11
150x10
*High Row:*
230x10
180x15
180x12
*Pull Up:*
8
6
6
*DB Shrug:*
80x15
80x15
80x15
*Hammer Curl:*
30x10
35x7
35x8
*Preacher Curl Machine:*
70x12
70x10
70x8


Friday: *Shoulders*
*Behind Neck Press:*
135x15
155x10
155x10
*Arnold Press:*
40x13
40x13
40x15
*Lateral DB Raise:*
20x10
20x10
20x10
*Reverse Pec Deck:*
125x15
135x12
135x11
*Calf Raise:*
175x12
175x12
175x10

This was a good week. My Back workout was unreal. Definitely my favorite body part to do. I really don't feel much different, but I've had 2 people today comment about my size or weight which always feels good!
Due to work related restrictions, I'm going to work Legs on Sunday, instead of Monday next week.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Aug 25, 2012)

ahhh bro I did this a few times sux !! gotta pay the cost to be the boss, rest up then back on the horse. I try and focus only on my form when DL picture every rep right before you do it focus on the legs bra it keeps the rest of my body in line when pulling heavy lifts


----------



## Jada (Aug 25, 2012)

Great job man , just stay focus and everythin will come


----------



## Milo (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'm enjoying my day off. Monday will be the start of week 4. I haven't felt the need to start my AI, so that has been untouched thus far. For that reason, I'm going to push the Dbol from 4 weeks to 6 weeks. I feel like it has given me zero sides and if it wasn't for the couple comments on my size or weight, I would think that the stuff was off. Stoked for the Test to kick in!


----------



## Milo (Aug 25, 2012)

Some stuff came up for tomorrow, so I'm moving Legs to today! Will post pics when I can.


----------



## Milo (Aug 26, 2012)

Saturday: *Legs*

*Squat:*
225x10
225x10
225x10
225x6
225x6
135x15
135x10
*Leg Extension:*
90x15
105x15
105x12
*Seated Calf Press:*
255x10
255x10
255x10
*Standing Calf Raise:*
155x10
155x10
155x10
*Seated Leg Curl:*
135x15
150x15
150x15

Jesus this workout whooped me. My quads are DONE. It felt really good to be back doing squats. I decided to keep the weight lower and the reps 10-12 when possible. The weight was pretty good on all exercises. I had to push it on most of them to get at least 10.


----------



## Milo (Aug 27, 2012)

My legs are absolutely thrashed today. I can't flex my quads lol. I think I need to incorporate some drop sets into my calves next workout. They're really not sore right now.


----------



## gfunky (Aug 27, 2012)

Hit the calves with more weight and really make them work it will sting like hell but should spur some growth!  Good work keep it up!!


----------



## Milo (Aug 28, 2012)

Yeah I need to do everything I can. My damn calves are embarrassing. 
Starting my 4th week now. I haven't seen or felt much changes, even with the Dbol. But when this Test kicks in it's going to be a bad day for the iron! Chest/Triceps tomorrow.


----------



## Milo (Aug 29, 2012)

Tuesday: *Chest/Triceps*

*Incline Bench Press:*
185x8
185x7
155x10
*Bench Press:*
185x10
185x10
185x11
*Chest Press Machine*SS:*
135x12
125x10
135x11
*Pec Deck*SS:*
135x10
120x10
120x11
*Dip Machine P:*
180x10
180x15
180x10

Great lift today. I really had great form throughout. Unfortunately my diet was shit! [-(


----------



## Jada (Aug 29, 2012)

Milo great workout and shit happens man sometimes u get of track but remember u have the next day to make it up. Diet is like the number 1 thing for me , I try my best to stay strict but if I Fk up I just make sure that the next days I'm on point. Great job . I agree with brother G hit them heavy but strict form shit even on the last set do some drop sets and burn those bitches:0


----------



## Milo (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks dude I appreciate it!

Wednesday: *Back/Biceps*

*BB Row:*
135x17
145x15
155x10
*T-Bar Row:*
135x15
180x10
90x15
*V-bar Pulldown:*
135x12
135x10
135x10
*BN Pulldown:*
135x10
135x10
120x10
*DB Shrug:*
80x15
85x15
90x15
*Hammer Curl:*
35x8
35x10
35x10
*Preacher Machine:*
70x10
70x9
45x 21's


Thursday: *Shoulders*

*Military Press:*
135x10
135x7
115x10
*Arnold Press:*
45x8
45x10
45x10
*Front DB Raise:*
20x15
25x15
30x10
*Rear DB Raise:*
20x12
20x12
20x12
*Standing Calf Raise:*
155x12
155x12
155x10

Great week. After my Back day I had a few people come up to me and tell me how much more vascular and bigger I am.
My weight is still sitting at about 193.

Here's a little something I cooked up to hold me off for the weekend!


----------



## Milo (Sep 2, 2012)

Rocked legs today. I'll post it up when I get home.
On a side note, I took my blood pressure before my workout, after I took 50 mg Dbol and 1/2 scoop MP Assault. My blood pressure was 156/71. Yikes! This is the highest it's been. I wonder if it has something to do with taking it after my Dbol and pre-workout?


----------



## Jada (Sep 3, 2012)

I tried assult and it didnt do shit for me. My friend swears by it. 
Whats that, that u cooked.


----------



## Pikiki (Sep 3, 2012)

Lol you were not expecting the blood presure goes up with 50mgs d-bol and pre-workout together? just one of them will do it lit bit. BTW Milo looking good on those workouts bro and is very nice ppl are noticed the diffrent on your body. Is always a good booster to keep kicking ass at the gym. Keep it up bro


----------



## Milo (Sep 3, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> I tried assult and it didnt do shit for me. My friend swears by it.
> Whats that, that u cooked.



It's not bad. I'm just going to get rid of pre-workout supplements all together.
The stuff in the pot is El Gringo Surprise. It's rice, black beans, ground beef, taco seasoning. Sometimes I'll throw in some spinach or green beans etc. The stuff in the square glass is lasagna which is my favorite.



Pikiki said:


> Lol you were not expecting the blood presure goes up with 50mgs d-bol and pre-workout together? just one of them will do it lit bit. BTW Milo looking good on those workouts bro and is very nice ppl are noticed the diffrent on your body. Is always a good booster to keep kicking ass at the gym. Keep it up bro


I was definitely expecting it, but didn't quite expect a jump that high so quickly. The Assault actually makes me feel a little lethargic so it's now gone.
Thanks for the compliments brother. Now that I'm past the 4 week mark I think this thing is going to get kicked into overdrive. I'm having such great workouts.


----------



## Milo (Sep 5, 2012)

Sunday: *Legs*

*Squat:*
225x6
315x2
225x10
245x7
245x7
*Hack Press:*
90x10
90x15
110x12
*Leg Extension:*
105x12
105x15
105x15
*Stiff Leg Deadlift*:*
135x10
135x10
135x10
*Seated Calf Raise*:*
90x15
90x12
90x11
*Seated Leg Curl:*
150x15
150x15
150x12
*Standing Calf Raise:*
155x12
155x11
155x11

I didn't feel that great going into this workout. It was pretty brutal nonetheless.


----------



## Milo (Sep 5, 2012)

Tuesday: *Chest/Triceps*

*Smith Bench Press:*
225x10
225x8
225x6
*Incline Bench:*
135x10
145x10
145x10
*DB Fly:*
50x10
50x10
50x10
*Close Grip Bench:*
105x15
105x16
105x16
*Rope Pressdown:*
90x12
90x12
90x12
*Dip Machine:*
4platex15
4platex15
4platex15

Crazy good workout. I am really starting to feel the strength come in. Last time I did Smith Bench Press, I could only get 5 for 225. Now I doubled that and on the last 2 reps I had very slow negatives. There were great pumps throughout and my Triceps are absolutely fried.


----------



## Milo (Sep 5, 2012)

Wednesday: *Abs/Cardio*


----------



## gfunky (Sep 6, 2012)

How is everything going?  You feel like a monster yet?


----------



## Milo (Sep 6, 2012)

Feeling pretty good man! I'm definitely feeling the strength come. When I think I can't do another rep, I do a slow negative at the end. Recently, after the negative I can just pump out 1-2 more reps. The strength is just there. I love it.
I'm getting tremendous pumps in the gym. On Cardio yesterday my Quads felt like they were gonna pop after just 10 minutes on the stair stepper.
I also feel a lot more swole. It feels great.

Doing Back today. Definitely my favorite day.


----------



## Milo (Sep 7, 2012)

Thursday: *Back/Biceps*

*BB Row:*
135x20
155x15
155x10
*T-Bar Row:*
160x12
135x15
135x10
*V-bar Pulldown:*
135x18
155x14
155x10
*DB Row:*
75x10
75x8
*Hammer Curl:*
40x10
40x10
40x6

Hate to say it, but this workout sucked balls. I went in to it with my head in other places, and my lower back feeling tight as shit after my first set. Then I got a call from work on my third workout and had to leave.
Shit happens.


----------



## Milo (Sep 9, 2012)

Damn! I'm starting to get sick! The stuff's been going around at work and my girl has been sick this week so I'd been pounding the vitamin c and water, but looks like I'm gonna be taking this thing on too.
The shitty part is that when I get sick I don't want to eat a god damn thing. I'll take in as much as I can, and as for my workouts I'll take it easy this week. BLAH!
On a side note, ON Pro Complex Strawberry flavor is god damn delicious!


----------



## Milo (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm just now starting to feel better. I didn't lift at all this week and I have had a hard time putting any food down. I will pick up where I left off on Monday.


----------

